# Morel vs Focal



## lenrobin (Aug 29, 2020)

Want to upgrade system in my 2019 accord touring. Will be completing in stages. First I am going to replace front speakers and center speaker. Will be running off the stock amp initially. My choices are down to Morel maximo ultra 603A, focal performance 165AS3 and Morel Virtus 603. Looking for opinions on what sounds the best and is the price for the Virtus vs Maximo worth it. Thanks.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

From my experience when it comes to Morel is good and bad. The good part is that they are readily available from CrutchField as well as your local dealers. However I was not impressed by Morels unless you are stepping into the Elate series and above which in my opinion you better off with Dynaudio. 

For the models you are talking about on the Morels they are good if you run them active and deaden the doors. As the same with the Focals you mentioned above. 

If you are into European rock and trance I would suggest the Focals over the Morel in my opinion based on experience. Plus the Focal support is way better than the Morel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

@lenrobin

Oh forgot to mention that the Virtus is the remake of the Dotech which I had years ago. Nothing to sing about or anything like that. I just had bad experience with Morel in general since the one guy who runs their car audio tech support has no people skills so good luck when you run into a jam. For me I was like no more Morel for me. 

With Focal their support is great and the gentleman by the name of Nick Wingate is awesome. You can ask him any question about Focal or car audio in general and he will take the time to answer it when he gets a chance. His a wealth of knowledge in the car audio world. He is actually the technical director of ORCA Design who distribute Focal and other brands in the USA. 

Like ANS mentioned just skip the lower line and go with something up in the food change preferably Focal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destarah (Feb 24, 2019)

My 2000 Silverado had Maximo 6 (2-way component) in stock locations (mids and tweets in the door), powered with the front channels of an USAmps 4300 (50W per channel) and using the passive crossovers. I did not do any tuning of the system so I can't comment on how good they could have been, just that they were good enough for my daily driver and at least the head unit had TA to give me a half-decent stage.
My 2012 Mazda 3 Sport has Virtus 602 in stock locations (mid in door, tweet in sail), powered with the front channels of a JL Audio XD700/5v2 (75W per channel) and using the passive crossovers. No TA available and only a 3-band PEQ on the head unit. Again, they are good enough for a daily driver but I have no idea how good they can be although I do plan to eventually run them active and get TA/DSP (either with a high-end head unit, a discrete DSP or upgrading the amp to the VX line). So I do plan on finding out how good they can be lol.

I would caution that neither mid (the Maximo 6W or the Virtus MW6) can play low with authority, and I don't see how using their 3-way system helps that which is really the weakest link. If you go 3-way, find a better option for the midbass.


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

There are several considerations with speakers that influence the way they sound, for example how they’re installed, where they’re installed, whether the door is properly dampened, amplifier and source material quality. Then there’s personal taste and while I love my Morels many don’t like them as they aren’t bright sounding.

Is there a dealer locally where you can audition both side by side?

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenrobin (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for all the recommendations. No dealer near me unfortunately. I do like a crisp sound but not shrill and overpowering. From what I have been reading the focals can be a bit much. I also have been reading good things about audiofrog. Have any input on them?


----------

